

A schema language for defining the structure of JSON data - niix
https://github.com/mschema/mschema

======
anonfunction
This is great, I often start projects with JSON response that I build out so
it's great to have a standard to work with.

One question I have is how does it differentiate between the spec and the
structure? Like if I actually have a property called type?

All-in-all this is an exciting time for JavaScript devs with all the JSON
stuff going on. Here's another JSON-centric project I discovered recently:
[http://jsonpatch.com/](http://jsonpatch.com/)

